# Betreiber für Bikepark in Oberammergau gesucht



## AAaK (14. September 2011)

Die Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG hat die Doppelsesselbahn und die Liftanlagen mit allem ZubehÃ¶r und die KolbensattelhÃ¼tte von der Gemeinde Oberammergau erworben. EigentumsÃ¼bergang ist der 01. November 2011. Die Fa. beabsichtigt umfangreiche Investitionen zu tÃ¤tigen, um das Gebiet im Sommer und Winter attraktiver zu gestalten. Mit den Investitionen soll im FrÃ¼hjahr 2012 begonnen werden. U.a. soll ein Bikepark erstellt und betrieben werden.

ï	Die Erstellung des Bikeparks soll ab dem FrÃ¼hjahr/FrÃ¼hsommer 2012 unter der Regie und auf Kosten der Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG erfolgen. Der kÃ¼nftige Betreiber wird eng in die Planung und den Bau eingebunden.
ï	Der Betrieb der Bikestrecken soll vertraglich auf einen Betreiber Ã¼bertragen werden. Dieser Betreiber ist fÃ¼r den Betrieb und die Verkehrssicherheit der Strecken verantwortlich.
ï	Den Unterhalt der Strecken Ã¼bernimmt der Betreiber. 
ï	Das Material fÃ¼r den Unterhalt wird von der Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt. Bei grÃ¶Ãeren Unterhaltsaufwendungen, z.B. infolge eines Unwetters stellt die Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG auch Arbeiter zur VerfÃ¼gung. Ziel ist die schnellstmÃ¶gliche Wiederinbetriebnahme der Bikestrecken.
ï	Der Betreiber erhÃ¤lt den AufwÃ¤rmraum im KassengebÃ¤ude an der Talstation (Ende der Bikestrecken) fÃ¼r den Zeitraum der Ãffnung des Bikeparks mietfrei zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt. Er kann dort einen Bikeverleih und/oder eine Bikewerkstatt einrichten. Alle Nebenkosten wie z.B. Strom, Wasser etc. sind vom Betreiber fÃ¼r den Zeitraum der Ãffnung zu tragen. Eine Untervermietung ist nur mit Zustimmung der Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG zulÃ¤ssig.
ï	Als Beteiligung erhÃ¤lt der Betreiber 30% der Bruttoeinnahmen die durch Biker bezahlten BefÃ¶rderungsentgelte der Doppelsesselbahn und/oder der Schlepplifte.
ï	Der Betreiber ist verpflichtet eine eigene Internetseite, mit der Werbung fÃ¼r den Bikepark betrieben wird, zu unterhalten. 
ï	Der Betreiber ist bereit, auf dieser Internetseite Werbung fÃ¼r das Gesamtangebot am Kolben einstellen zu lassen und auf die Internetseite Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG zu verlinken. Die Inhalte der Werbung stellt die Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG zur VerfÃ¼gung.
ï	Bei einem BefÃ¶rderungsengpass durch unterschiedliche Nutzergruppen (z.B. lange Wartezeiten) entscheidet die Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG Ã¼ber die Reihenfolge der BefÃ¶rderung bzw. hat das Recht hierfÃ¼r Regeln aufzustellen.
ï	Der Vertrag soll am 01. Mai 2012 beginnen und soll zunÃ¤chst bis zum 30.12.2014 geschlossen werden. Danach ist er mit 3-monatiger KÃ¼ndigungsfrist zum Jahresende kÃ¼ndbar.
ï	Der Vertrag mit dem gilt mit sofortiger Wirkung gekÃ¼ndigt, wenn der Betreiber nicht mehr Betreiber ist. Dies gilt auch dann, wenn der Betreiber ohne Genehmigung des Vertragspartners weitere Partner privat oder in eine Firma hereinnimmt.

Interessenten melden sich bitte bei:

Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG, c/o WarbergstraÃe 28, 82487 Oberammergau. Vertreten durch: Kolben-Besitz-Beteiligungs-GmbH
c/o WarbergstraÃe 28, 82487 Oberammergau
Klement Fend, GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer. Dr. Markus Gerold, GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer

Email:
[email protected]


----------



## AAaK (16. September 2011)

*Betreiber für Bikepark in Oberammergau gesucht -Begründung des Angebotes-*

Über das Angebot wird interessant diskutiert. Hier unsere Begründung für die wichtigsten Puntke:

*Der Bau des Bikeparkes geht auf Kosten der Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG. Der Betreiber muss selber kein Geld für den Bau in die Hand nehmen!*
 -Die Fa. ist bereit bis zu Euro 100.000 (einhunderttausend) verteilt auf 2 Jahre für die Errichtung eines Bikeparks in Oberammergau am Kolben auszugeben. Wir sind der Meinung, dass ein Markt für diese Sportart vorhanden ist und damit auch Geld verdient werden kann.
*Die Aufwendungen für die Pacht der Grundstücke trägt die Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG. Einsparung für den Betreiber!*
 -Der bisherige Betreiber musste Pacht zahlen. Der künftige Betreiber nicht mehr!
*Übertragung des Betriebs der Bikestrecken auf einen Betreiber. Wir verstehen davon zu wenig!*
 -Den Betrieb muss eine Person/Firma übernehmen der/die etwas davon versteht. Am besten ist es, wenn der Betreiber selber ein begeisterter Biker ist. Es macht wenig Sinn, wenn Leute den Park betreiben die wenig davon verstehen. Deshalb wollen wir zwar investieren aber den Bikepark nicht selber betreiben.
*Mietfreie Bereitstellung eines Raumes an der Talstation (am Ziel der Bikestrecken) für die Nutzung als Reparaturwerkstatt und Biekverleih. Zusätzliche Einnahmequelle für den Betreiber!*
 -Der Betreiber kann mietfrei eine Reparaturwerkstätte und einen Bikeverleih betreiben und sich damit neben den anteiligen Einnahmen des Transports zusätzlich was verdienen.
*Beteiligung von 30% an den Bruttoeinnahmen des Bike- und Bikertransportes. Aus unserer Sicht ein sehr gutes Angebot!*
 -Im Jahr 2008 wurden nach unserem Kenntnisstand im Bikepark Oberammergau ca. 3.600 Halb- und Tageskarten verkauft. Wir meinen, dass bei einem gut geführten Bikepark, der nach Regen schneller als bisher wieder befahrbar ist, als Ziel 5.000 Halb- und Tagespässe in einer Saison möglich sind. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Preis von Euro 20 Brutto pro Karte entspricht dies einem Zielumsatz von Euro 100.000. Davon gehören dem Betreiber dann Euro 30.000. Dies für einen Zeitraum von ca 6 Monaten (Mai bis Oktober). Hinzu kommen noch die Einnahmen aus dem Bikeverleih und den Einnahmen aus Reparaturen. Wenn uns jemand ein besseres Angebot eines Betreibers vorlegen kann sprechen wir gerne darüber!
*Beförderungsengpass durch unterschiedliche Nutzergruppen. Ein Luxusproblem dem wir uns gerne stellen!*
 -Wenn das Gesamtangebot so gut angenommen wird dass wir einen Beförderungsengpass bekommen haben wir ein Luxusproblem. Dann läuft auch der Bikepark extrem gut. Wir meinen dass dann der Eigentümer, der auch den Großteil des Risikos trägt die Entscheidung treffen muss.
*Kurze Vertragslaufzeit. Gut für beide Partner!*
 -Der Betreiber muss selber nicht investieren! Er hat demgemäß auch wenig Risiko. Wenn die Partner gut zueinander passen wird der Vertrag sicher verlängert. Wenn nicht, dann ist jeder froh wenn der Vertrag zu Ende ist.

Kolben-Besitz-GmbH & Co. KG, c/o Warbergstraße 28, 82487 Oberammergau
Vertreten durch: Kolben-Besitz-Beteiligungs-GmbH, c/o Warbergstraße 28, 82487 Oberammergau
Klement Fend, Dr. Markus Gerold / Geschäftsführer
Email: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -white-rush- (18. September 2011)

Und wieso habts dann den alten Bikepark verrecken lassen? HAtte schon den Eindruck das der alte Betreiber da sein Herzblut reingesteckt hat


----------



## DaFlousn (20. September 2011)

ich ned warn park mit wenig liebe gebaut geschweige den von streckenpflege und Flow


----------



## Büscherammler (20. September 2011)

DaFlousn schrieb:


> ich ned warn park mit wenig liebe gebaut geschweige den von streckenpflege und Flow



So ein Blödsinn! Warst du überhaupt mal da oder hast du deine These irgendwo aufgeschnappt? 
Oder warst du mit deinem Dirtbike unterwegs?


----------



## ur-anus (20. September 2011)

also ich find des war eine der flowigsten und auch längsten bikeparkstrecken die ich so kenn. man könnte sogar sagen es war meine lieblingsstrecke, daher wärs toll wenn sich wieder ein betreiber finden würde. Zu den kernzeiten würde ich meinetwegen auch mal ein paar wanderern den Vortritt lassen


----------



## lapalmarolfi (20. September 2011)

Es ist sehr angenehm zu sehen, dass der Park wohl wieder öffnen wird.
Zu den Vertragsdetails halte ich mich raus, ich hab gerade frei...

Jedenfalls hoffe ich sehr, dass es klappt, bin aus dem Landkreis und würde öfter kommen (bzw. würden wir auch aus dem Frankenland mit einer Horde mal anreisen).

Zur Frage der Beförderungsreihenfolge ("Luxusproblem") habe ich aber eine ganz konkrete Meinung:
Wer in dem Gebiet als Wanderer unterwegs ist kann entweder wandern (ohne Lift) oder auch so lange warten, bis die Schlange vor ihm (egal ob da jemand mit Wanderstöcken, Bike, Gleitschirm oder Surfboard steht) nach oben gefahren ist.

Das funktioniert in anderen Parks wie Leogang auch und wenn ich eine Tageskarte für einiges an Geld löse möchte ich fahren und nicht auf den Goodwill des Liftbetreibers angewiesen sein bzw. zwei Busladungen Rentner, die erst später kommen, in einer Zwangspause durchlassen müssen.

Hier sollte man auch von Anfang an eine Lagerbildung vermeiden, das schafft doch nur Probleme.
Alle Bergsportler, die hochfahren wollen, werden sich anstellen....


----------



## Die Tante T. (13. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es hier eigentlich mal etwas neues ? Auf der HP des alten Betreibers steht nur, dass der Bikepark samt Genehmigungen erstmal Geschichte ist.


----------



## Smokin Mike (29. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren ob da jetzt was passiert? Wäre von mir aus sehr gut zu erreichen und ne gute Abwechslung zum Geißkopf und Spicak


----------



## hashdveo (3. Januar 2012)

lapalmarolfi schrieb:


> Es ist sehr angenehm zu sehen, dass der Park wohl wieder öffnen wird.
> Zu den Vertragsdetails halte ich mich raus, ich hab gerade frei...
> 
> Jedenfalls hoffe ich sehr, dass es klappt, bin aus dem Landkreis und würde öfter kommen (bzw. würden wir auch aus dem Frankenland mit einer Horde mal anreisen).
> ...


----------



## lapalmarolfi (3. Januar 2012)

hashdveo schrieb:


>



muss ich das verstehen?

Also persönlich nehme ich es nicht, aber vielleicht erklärt es der "Schreiberling".
Willst Du zahlen und nur dann fahren wenn nichts los ist oder wie.

Naja, jedenfalls sehr geistreicher Post...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ihn so verstanden, dass die Biker vordürfen, die Wanderer warten müssen, und zwar sowohl auf die anderen Wanderer als auch die Biker.

Klar ist, dass die Biker ohne Vorzugsrecht bei größerem Betrieb ausbleiben werden, da sie ohne schnelle Liftbenutzung nichts von ihrer Tageskarte haben und ohne Lift garnix machen können. Der Wanderer muß nur einmal hoch und kann danach Stunden wandern und kann auch ohne Lift wandern.

Sinnvoll sind zwei Schlangen, wobei die Bikerschlange eine bestimmte Länge nicht überschreiten darf (Stichwort Busladung Rentner).

Aber erstmal den Park wieder in Gang setzen!


----------



## flow2000 (3. Januar 2012)

30.000 pro Saison^^ damit kann man sich vielleicht sein eigenes Hobby finanzieren...oder zumindest die Straßenreifen dafür.
aber um dafür hauptberuflich jeden Tag in irgendnem Kaff rumzulungern?
Ich würde vorschlagen, die Kolben Besitz GmbH soll sich den Spaß selbst antun...
darin sind die Oberammergauer doch schon schon seit Jahrhunderten so stark.
Aber wer natürlich noch nie im Rennsport aktiv war bzw. nicht weiß wie man anständige Sprünge, etc. baut, 
wird sich schwer tun.
Naja, so schwer wahrscheinlich auch nicht...Bikeparks werden heutzutage ja so gebaut, das jeder senile Verlierer sich zumindest nicht umbringt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, keine Pacht und Miete, Investition zum Aufbau sowie Material stellt die Besitz GmbH, Arbeiter stellt die Besitz GmbH. Und die Nebenkosten für den Raum kann man ja vllt. noch rausverhandeln.

Da sind die 30 TEUR ja quasi ein Gehalt. Für ein halbes Jahr Betrieb + ein paar Wochen Instandsetzung im Frühjahr vor Eröffnung. Plus Einnahmen aus Verleih und Reparatur (OK, dafür muss der Betreiber auch erstmal investieren ...). Dafür, dass das eher Hobby als Beruf denn ein stressiger Ingenieursjob ist, ist das doch nichtmal schlecht ... Wer kann, kann im Winter dann den üblichen Skilehrer machen und so auf ein akzeptables Einkommen kommen.

Wer das macht, sollte entweder schon mal in nem Park gejobbt haben oder zumindest vorher die einschlägig Erfahrenen befragen,


----------



## hashdveo (4. Januar 2012)

lapalmarolfi schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen?
> 
> Also persönlich nehme ich es nicht, aber vielleicht erklärt es der "Schreiberling".
> Willst Du zahlen und nur dann fahren wenn nichts los ist oder wie.
> ...


du, die wanderer laufen eh rauf , wenn sie es können, es gibt aber noch viele kinder, alte Leute ,und und und.. also sei nicht so ein ego biker!!
  dass die wanderer vorfahrt haben ist eh klar, da fliesst die kohle ohne und und aber in die liftkasse , ich würde die sesseln jedenfalls 50/50 aufteilen
 so wie es damals in den guten jahren war in Ogau konnte ich 12-14 x 2,5km abfahrten am tag machen mit kaffeepause, essen, modequatschen, 
wanderer warten an der schlange ...
 aber alleine wird keiner den park machen können, zu zweit ist auch ziemlich knapp , es liegt viel verantwortung, viel arbeit drin, der liftbetreiber sollte mal dem bike-betreiber chance geben , die leihbikes kosten auch geld, werden nicht geschenkt


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Januar 2012)

Wenn es nur einer macht, muss er sich halt Unterstützung holen. Bei den Parks, die ich kenne, ist meist nur einer für Shop und Verleih nötig, wo es mehr sind, dann deshalb, weil Shop und Verleih brummen. Der Shop muss auch nicht jeden Tag auf haben, die Schließtage können zur Streckenpflege verwendet werden.

Zum größeren Bauen reicht natürlich einer nicht, aber dazu gibt es ja Geld und Arbeiter von der Besitz GmbH, und auch kommerziell betriebene Parks machen Bautage, an denen interessierte Biker mitbauen können.

Betrieb durch Verein denkbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

> du, die wanderer laufen eh rauf , wenn sie es können, es gibt aber noch viele kinder, alte Leute ,und und und.. also sei nicht so ein ego biker!!
> dass die wanderer vorfahrt haben ist eh klar, da fliesst die kohle ohne und und aber in die liftkasse , ich würde die sesseln jedenfalls 50/50 aufteilen
> so wie es damals in den guten jahren war in Ogau konnte ich 12-14 x 2,5km abfahrten am tag machen mit kaffeepause, essen, modequatschen,
> wanderer warten an der schlange ...
> aber alleine wird keiner den park machen können, zu zweit ist auch ziemlich knapp , es liegt viel verantwortung, viel arbeit drin, der liftbetreiber sollte mal dem bike-betreiber chance geben , die leihbikes kosten auch geld, werden nicht geschenkt




Dürfen dann alte Fahrer und Kinder mit Fahrrädern auch vor? 
Warum eine Zweiklassengesellschaft aufbauen? 
Warum soll man ein Egobiker sein wenn man sich diszipliniert in einer Schlange anstellt und die Leistung erhält für die man bezahlt hat?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lapalmarolfi (4. Januar 2012)

nur so nebenbei: ich habe doch geschrieben, dass alle (egal ob Biker, Wanderer oder was auch immer) gleichberechtigt befördert werden sollten.

Naja, als ich vor Ort war war nie soviel los, dass das ein Problem gewesen wäre.

Nur: Bevor man jedmanden als Spinner bezeichnet sollte man doch den Text lesen und auch verstehen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dürfen dann alte Fahrer und Kinder mit Fahrrädern auch vor?
> Warum eine Zweiklassengesellschaft aufbauen?
> Warum soll man ein Egobiker sein wenn man sich diszipliniert in einer Schlange anstellt und die Leistung erhält für die man bezahlt hat?
> 
> G.



Weil es nicht um zwei Klassen geht, sondern um einen anderen Stellenwert der Leistung:

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:



> Klar ist, dass die Biker ohne Vorzugsrecht bei größerem Betrieb ausbleiben werden, da sie ohne schnelle Liftbenutzung nichts von ihrer Tageskarte haben und ohne Lift garnix machen können. Der Wanderer muß nur einmal hoch und kann danach Stunden wandern und kann auch ohne Lift wandern.
> 
> Sinnvoll sind zwei Schlangen, wobei die Bikerschlange eine bestimmte Länge nicht überschreiten darf (Stichwort Busladung Rentner).



So wird es auch in Todtnau gemacht, wobei da noch das Problem dazukommt, dass da die Sommerrodelbahnschlitten hochgefahren werden.

Als Biker kann man daher außer in absoluten Ausnahmesituationen (einfach zuviele Biker, wenn z.B. Todtnau als erster Park der Region öffnet), immer auf akzeptable Wartezeiten zählen. Müsste man sich bei den Wanderern hinten mit anstellen, würde ich sicher nicht mehr in diesen Park fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Weil es nicht um zwei Klassen geht, sondern um einen anderen Stellenwert der Leistung:



Sollte nur die direkte Antwort auf das von hashdvoe sein, du bist nur dazwischengerutscht Ansonsten bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.

G.


----------



## hashdveo (4. Januar 2012)

ich rede nicht von zwei klassen, sondern gleiche chance , und in Ogau war tatsächlich nie ein problem, dass die radfahrer mehr sind oder weniger, anstehen muss ma in jedem bikepark, in manchen dauert das anstehen sogar länger als die fahrt , nehm meine worte bzg. lapalmarolf zurück, da ich grad alles genau gelesen hab, sorry , aber klassen entstehen leider immer  zw. biker und nicht biker und der betreiber solls irgendwie regeln
zwei busse rentner könnte auch ein kindergartenausflug sein oder fahrtechnik-gruppe oder ein orchester ( waren aj oft dort unterwegs)


----------



## lapalmarolfi (4. Januar 2012)

Merci!


----------



## Irvine78 (4. Januar 2012)

ist ja alles schön und gut. mich würde interessieren wie lange das landratsamt benötigt und die notwendigen genehmigungen auszustellen. das stellt sich meist als hauptproblem dar.


----------



## JanRickmeyer (7. Januar 2012)

Wollt mal nachfragen, ob sich den schon nen Betreiber gefunden hat der das Projekt übernimmt? Klingt auf jeden Fall nach nem Hammerjob.


----------



## Peter K (8. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Naja, keine Pacht und Miete, Investition zum Aufbau sowie Material stellt die Besitz GmbH, Arbeiter stellt die Besitz GmbH. Und die Nebenkosten für den Raum kann man ja vllt. noch rausverhandeln.
> 
> Da sind die 30 TEUR ja quasi ein Gehalt. Für ein halbes Jahr Betrieb + ein paar Wochen Instandsetzung im Frühjahr vor Eröffnung. Plus Einnahmen aus Verleih und Reparatur (OK, dafür muss der Betreiber auch erstmal investieren ...). Dafür, dass das eher Hobby als Beruf denn ein stressiger Ingenieursjob ist, ist das doch nichtmal schlecht ... Wer kann, kann im Winter dann den üblichen Skilehrer machen und so auf ein akzeptables Einkommen kommen.
> 
> Wer das macht, sollte entweder schon mal in nem Park gejobbt haben oder zumindest vorher die einschlägig Erfahrenen befragen,



Die hier im Raum kursierenden 30T Euro sind eine Prognose, die so nicht eintreffen muss. Bisher waren lt. dem TE im Jahr 2008 etwa 3600 zahlende Radlbesucher vor Ort. Ausgehend von einer gleichen Frequentierung wären das für den Pächter 21,600 Euro, die er auch noch versteuern muss und seine Altersvorsorge, Sozialversicherungsbeiträge, Krankenversicherung sind ebenfalls zu entrichten. Die Offerte, eine Reparaturwerkstatt und einen Bikeverleih mit aufzuziehen ist ebenfalls mit Kosten behaftet. Werkzeuge, Ersatzteile, Fahrräder und Schutzkleidung sind nicht umsonst. Hier geht der Pächter erst mal ordentlich in Vorleistung. Ob eine Person den Bikeverleih, bei dem man die Räder an die Kundschaft anpassen und fällige Reparaturen an den Leihbikes und den Kundenrädern durchführen muss, managen kann, bezweifle ich einmal. Dazu kommt die Streckenüberprüfung, weil er ist ja auch noch für die Sicherheit der Strecke verantwortlich und wenn er das ist, sollte er auch eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung abschliessen, die dann ebenfalls ins Kontor schlägt. Also so rosig ist das nicht, das Angebot.


----------



## pedaldriven (8. Januar 2012)

Peter K schrieb:


> Die hier im Raum kursierenden 30T Euro sind eine Prognose, die so nicht eintreffen muss. Bisher waren lt. dem TE im Jahr 2008 etwa 3600 zahlende Radlbesucher vor Ort. Ausgehend von einer gleichen Frequentierung wären das für den Pächter 21,600 Euro, die er auch noch versteuern muss und seine Altersvorsorge, Sozialversicherungsbeiträge, Krankenversicherung sind ebenfalls zu entrichten. Die Offerte, eine Reparaturwerkstatt und einen Bikeverleih mit aufzuziehen ist ebenfalls mit Kosten behaftet. Werkzeuge, Ersatzteile, Fahrräder und Schutzkleidung sind nicht umsonst. Hier geht der Pächter erst mal ordentlich in Vorleistung. Ob eine Person den Bikeverleih, bei dem man die Räder an die Kundschaft anpassen und fällige Reparaturen an den Leihbikes und den Kundenrädern durchführen muss, managen kann, bezweifle ich einmal. Dazu kommt die Streckenüberprüfung, weil er ist ja auch noch für die Sicherheit der Strecke verantwortlich und wenn er das ist, sollte er auch eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung abschliessen, die dann ebenfalls ins Kontor schlägt. Also so rosig ist das nicht, das Angebot.




und jetz setzen wir mal vorraus jemand der sich richtg geil mit rampen kicker drops walls alles mögliche auskennt baut den park so dermaßen geil auf und die werbung und empfelungen schlagen so hamma ein das es locker 45 000 besucher pro saison werden dann noch n schniekes hotel gebaut fahrras shop verleih ein zwei angestellte ...was haltet ihr alle davon ?


----------



## borajuli (8. Januar 2012)

ja einfach nur unrealistisch ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (9. Januar 2012)

Wäre mal interessant, wie sich so vergleichbare Parks rechnen, also gemeinsamer Trödel-Lift mit Wanderern, geringe Streckenauswahl, mit Verleih und Shop. Am ehesten fällt mir da Todtnau ein. Da ist im Vergleich zu Großparks wie Lac Blanc mit > 5 Strecken (wo der Bär steppt)  an einem normalen WE auch eher wenig los. Und immer 2 Leute im Shop. Wie sich das rechnet -> ???


----------



## Bench (14. Januar 2012)

Ich setz einfach mal alle meine Hoffnungen auf einen Bikepark Nesselwang.
Er wird, trotz Widerstand der Rechtler, immer warscheinlicher.
Sollte er in 1-3 Jahren mal wirklich kommen wird ne Saisonkarte fällig


----------



## waxtomwax (18. Januar 2012)

Nur mal zur Info: Vor geraumer Zeit war in der Lokalzeitung ein Bericht in dem die Besitzer der Kolbenlifte angaben, sie hätten  etwa zehn Interessenten, die den Park betreiben möchten. Darunter auch welche mit  einschlägiger Erfahrung.


----------



## NoIdea (15. Februar 2012)

Oh, würde mich das freuen wenn da wieder ein Park entsteht.
Auch wenn sich mir bei dem vergangenen Hin und Her zwischen ehemaligen Betreiber und dem Lift-Betreiber der Magen umdreht.

Bezüglich des Angebots ist die Meinung des ehemaligen Betreibers doch ganz interessant: http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...treiber-zieht-sich-frust-zurueck-1424891.html


----------



## Scotty79 (15. März 2012)

gibt´s irgendwas neues ?


----------



## NoIdea (15. März 2012)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren... Wetter macht langsam wieder was es soll


----------



## pazuzu (11. April 2012)

Die Vermutung liegt nahe dass es wohl zumindest dieses Jahr doch nix wird, auf der Seite der Kolbensattelbahnen steht nur etwas von einer Rodelbahn die errichtet werden soll. http://www.kolbensattel.de/
traurig...


----------



## Scotty79 (11. April 2012)

pazuzu schrieb:


> Die Vermutung liegt nahe dass es wohl zumindest dieses Jahr doch nix wird, auf der Seite der Kolbensattelbahnen steht nur etwas von einer Rodelbahn die errichtet werden soll. http://www.kolbensattel.de/
> traurig...



Langsam aber sicher wird's lächerlich...


----------



## NoIdea (12. April 2012)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt aber dann hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unfall666 (14. Mai 2012)

hatte mich da auch mal schlau gemacht und mit einigen leuten gesprochen, zu den konditionen ist das von anfang an ein minus geschäft. leider. sollte es jemand wagen und sucht trailbaupersonal, bitte melden


----------



## NoIdea (14. Mai 2012)

Gute Idee: Melde mich auch als Trail-Hilfs-bau-Personal


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Mai 2012)

warum nehmt ihr nicht mal mit der Trailsolution KOntakt auf? Die haben Nordkette in IBK, Steinach am BRenner und glaub auch Leermos am Start...


----------



## Alexspeed (25. Mai 2012)

Für 3600 Radler wären es dann über der Saison ca. 20 pro Tag. Das ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Klingt schon interessant das Angebot.
Also ich würde das glaub ich machen aber da müsste noch einiges Ausgehandelt werden.
Z.B. 
-Man sollte keine Probleme mit Förster und co haben, also man müsste schon den ganzen Berg bebauen können ohne das irgendjemand einem auf den Fuß tritt.
Vorallem auch wirklich weite Teile des Waldes und der Flure und Wiesen.
-Die Liftkapazität ist etwas mau, Längerfristig sollte ein Neuer Lift her der auch Höher geht.
- Wieso 30% von den Bruttoeinnahmen, man könnte genauso gut den Lift mit zur Hälfte übernehmen, da gibts verschiedene Modelle, man könnte auch Wartungen und Personal für den Sommer übernehmen.


----------



## dirtdigger (1. Juni 2012)

Sieht so aus als ob viele hier die Realität noch immer nicht erkannt haben: Es gibt keine Genehmigung mehr einen Bikepark in Oberammergau zu betreiben! Alle für einen Betrieb notwendigen Genehmigungen wurden von mir bei den zuständigen Stellen aufgelöst und somit kann und darf auch nichts gebaut oder sogar berieben werden.

Es müsste alles komplett neu beantragt werden und ob das die neuen Eigentümer getan haben müsst ihr sie fragen bevor hier weiter diskutiert wird...

Manche sollten vielleicht auch mal das hier lesen bevor die Finger die Tastatur berühren...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=532099&highlight=bikepark+oberammergau&page=6


----------



## flö (4. Juni 2012)

wirklich bedauernswert, das ganze...
Aber da scheint es schon seit langem nichtmehr um die Sache gegangen zu sein, sondern vielmehr um irgendwelche, lang zurückliegenden Vorfälle und deren "Vergeltung". Auf so eine Art und weise kann schlicht keine Zusammenarbeit zustandekommen. Wenn dann zum Saisonanfang erstmal mit Rückbau begonnen wird und Genehmigungen aufgelöst werden, wird schnell klar, dass es hier nichtmehr um einen Bikepark geht und ein solcher in den nächsten 2 oder 3 jahren in OGau auch nocht angeboten wird.

Auch schade, dass die ganze Diskussion auf die Kosten eines shops reduziert wird. Ganz ehrlich: Ein shop den niemand braucht! Keiner würde sich da n Rad kaufen. Reifen usw??? Ich bin noch nie ohne Reifen oder ohne Lenker in nen Park gefahren. 100 Schläuche, 30 Schaltwerke und Werkzeug, Passt! Und wenn einer seine Pedale schrottet, war's das eben. soll der ne gute Wurst essen, paar Pommes und n Bier trinken. Kleine Bar anstatt shop! 

Aber wo kein Wille ist, ist auch kein Weg. Da können noch so gute Grundbedingungen (also hardware: Landschaft und Lift) nichts dran ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Juni 2012)




----------



## NoIdea (5. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr da bald einfach so runter -auf den alten Wegen.
Einfach aus Protest:-o


----------



## Icetiger212 (6. Juni 2012)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Ich fahr da bald einfach so runter -auf den alten Wegen.
> Einfach aus Protest:-o



Bin ich dabei, wo bist her??


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Juni 2012)

Ein Hoch auf den zivilen Ungehorsam! 

Fragt doch mal den Mario Lenzen, der ist in Garmisch (hier als turbo lenzen unterwegs), ob der mitmacht. Dann gibts evtl sogar eine Magazin-Geschichte ...

Kann selber leider nicht mitmachen ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mit dabei  

Sagt nur Zeit und Treffpunkt, dann machen wir ein kleines Treffen.


----------



## dirtdigger (8. Juni 2012)

Was soll der Blödsinn??
Da gibt´s nix mehr zu befahren!!!
Die Strecken sind zurückgebaut, abgerissen, zerstört, weggebaggert... alles klar?

Glaubt ihr wirklich, daß man mit solchen Aktionen irgendwas verbessert?
Bis da wieder, wenn überhaupt, etwas entsteht, wird noch viel Zeit vergehen. Jetzt dazu aufzurufen illegal die alten Strecken zu befahren ist mit Sicherheit wenig förderlich.
Es gibt Grundstückseigentümer und die werden wenig erfreut sein, wenn da jemand wild über deren Besitz fährt.

Erst letzte Woche sind über 25 Leute an einem anderen Berg gegenüber den Steig runtergeballert. Das an einem Wochenende mit vielen Wanderern... noch dazu waren Almbauern beim Zaunbau in diesem Gebiet.... jetzt überlegt mal was das für Konsequenzen haben wird...es wird nämlich schon nach diesen Bikern gesucht...

Es kann nicht angehen, dass hier zu so bescheuerten Aktionen aufgerufen wird! 
Für unseren Sport gibt´s offizielle Strecken und die sollte man nutzen, nicht aus Protest irgendwo, weil das uns Allen schadet!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juni 2012)

Reg dich mal ab, war doch nur Spaß. Welcher gegenüberliegende Berg soll denn das gewesen sein, wo über 25 Leute nen Steig runtergeballert sind? Hörnle, Laber, Pürschling???


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. Juni 2012)

dann beweg ich mit nem Enduro immer auf verbotenem Terain. Also sorry, ich leb jetzt schon 13 Jahre hier in Gap, aber so viel Blindheit, was Auslastung von Seilbahnen etc. hab ich selten erlebt. Ich sach nur der Wank in Gap. Wäre ein Ideales Areal für n Freeride oder Dh Park. Lift, Platz, Südseite usw... Einen Steinwurf weiter reiben se sich die Hände über das tolle Geschäft. Hotels, Restaurants, Hütten usw profitieren ja auch davon. Und so lange es hier kein Wegegesetz gibt und die Region für Biker net verboten kannst nach denen fahnden was de willst. 
Da solln se lieber verbieten, das mer mit nem EBike und mit 60 Jahren plus ins Hochalpinen Gelände kommt, weil damit werden auch Menschen gefährtet, weil die Leut net wissen mit umzugehen. Ich würde mal behaupten, das 95% der Menschen, welche sich mit ED oder DH Kisten im Gebirgen aufhalten, wissen wa se tun.


----------



## NoIdea (11. Juni 2012)

Ich suche gerade nach dem besagten "Aufruf"
Da war wohl wer Smilie resistent


----------



## lapalmarolfi (11. Juni 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, das 95% der Menschen, welche sich mit ED oder DH Kisten im Gebirgen aufhalten, wissen wa se tun.



Naja, so optimistisch bin ich da nicht.
Leider sind hier viele gerade junge Knallköpfe unterwegs, die einen Bikepark nicht von einem Wanderweg unterscheiden können.
Und wenn am WE große Gruppen im anspruchsvollen Gelände fahren ist das halt immer nicht wirklich toll.

Generell hätte GAP aber sicher mehr Potential.

Für OGau gilt: hoffen, aber sicher nichts wie vorstehend beschrieben anzetteln, da hat dirtdigger absolut recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexS. (28. September 2012)

Hier mal ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer:

http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...ammergau-baustart-alpine-coaster-2522610.html

Hoffen wir das Beste......


----------



## lapalmarolfi (28. September 2012)

klingt gut!


----------



## NoIdea (28. September 2012)

Man kann nur zusehen und sich freuen, wenn es doch mal wieder so kommen sollte:/


----------



## Alexspeed (29. September 2012)

Ohh mein ... . Naja klingt wie immer halt.

Aber ein Stumpfsinn was geschrieben wird, Unterammergau ist keine Konkurenz beim Rodeln nur ein Mitbewerber. Die kleine Bahn in Unterammergau kann auf kurz oder lang dann eh schlieÃen!!! 2.1Mâ¬ fÃ¼r nen Alpinecoaster, wo viele Besucher benÃ¶tigt werden um rentabel zu sein ... aber nicht mal nen kleinen feines Bikepark wo es mit weniger leuten funktioniert ...da steckt jemand dahinter der Profit sehen will. Aber ein kleiner Unternehmer der mit Herz dabei war einen wunderschÃ¶nen Bikepark zu erhalten, wurde weg geeckelt!!!

Ich dachte der Ort hat was gegen Touristen und fremde die ihren SpaÃ dort haben.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. September 2012)

@Alexspeed

Ist der Account da oben (AlexS) auch deiner?


----------



## AlexS. (1. Oktober 2012)

Ist der Account da oben (AlexS) auch deiner?
Nööö, is meiner


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Oktober 2012)

Was fährst´n du für ein Rad? Eventuell hab ich dich schon mal in O´gau getroffen.


----------



## AlexS. (1. Oktober 2012)

Canyon Torque FR 9.0 2009. In O´Gau hast du mich glaub ich nicht gesehen. Ich fahr erst wieder seit heuer. (15 Jahre Pause) 
Warst du gestern am Samerberg??


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Oktober 2012)

Jo war ich, glaube wir standen gegenüber. Du oder dein Kumpel ihr hattet nen T4 und 2x Canyon am Start oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexS. (1. Oktober 2012)

Jo, waren wir! Klein ist die Welt!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Oktober 2012)

Und zufällig kamen wir auch aus Peiting. Was sagst du jetzt?


----------



## AlexS. (1. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt fällt mir gar nix mehr ein!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Oktober 2012)

AlexS. schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mir gar nix mehr ein!!


 
Zufälle gibt´s manchmal  Hab mich gestern schön verletzt am Samerberg


----------



## headbosstomtom (17. September 2014)

Ist der jetzt eigentlich offen oder nicht?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2014)

Nein! Der ist nicht mehr vorhanden, die Strecke wurde komplett zurückgebaut und im alten Streckenverlauf verläuft jetzt die Sommerrodelbahn oder wie das Ding heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (18. September 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nein! Der ist nicht mehr vorhanden, die Strecke wurde komplett zurückgebaut und im alten Streckenverlauf verläuft jetzt die Sommerrodelbahn oder wie das Ding heißt.





fragt mal user tabletop84 der ist von beruf sohn und könnt den wieder reaktivieren. leihbikes dann natürlich für lauw


----------



## dertutnix (18. September 2014)

Thema ist nach Einstellung des Bikeparks erledigt, daher geschlossen. Diskutiert bitte anderswo weiter...


----------

